# Can I use this icecream box to hatch an ooth?



## Techuser (Apr 19, 2006)

And i´m afraid of sewing the ooth

cant i use superglue ?






The other ooth is twice the size of this one


----------



## Ian (Apr 20, 2006)

An icecream tub will be fine. It really doesn't matter what kind of enclosure you hatch ootheca in, as long as there is enough room for the nymphs to hang down when they emerge, and for the nymphs to disperse, without crowding. Also...It may be an idea to not use substrate...I have used substrate in the past, at nymphs have got trapped, and wedged in it, and when taking the nymphs out, its awfully awkward as well.

But yea, looks good  

Superglue will be fine for the ootheca, altho, try and use as little as possible...maybe just a dab on the the end.


----------



## infinity (Apr 20, 2006)

whoah... overkill! I agree with ian, it looks fine but wow, it's like a mini vivarium complete with ecosystem :shock:


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't think it's overkill. I use moist moss for ooths too.


----------



## Techuser (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tips

Rick you use moss on the entire ground?

i think i´ll remove half


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 20, 2006)

yea looks like it might be hard to find all the mantids if they get amongst the moss, but i guess that doesnt matter much. also, are the holes in the mesh too big? hard to tell without size reference. (it's just you might want to put fruit flies in there)


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 20, 2006)

What species of ootheca is that?

If you are planning to raise the nymphs in there, make sure that the mesh screen can keep fruit flies from escaping.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2006)

> Thanks for the tipsRick you use moss on the entire ground?
> 
> i think i´ll remove half


Yep. I use it for my mantids too. Nymphs don't get lost in it since mantids don't dig into it or anything like that.


----------



## Techuser (Apr 21, 2006)

They are from Creoboter pictipennis


----------

